# High country bbq beans



## countrysmoke (Feb 10, 2011)

This is one of my bean recipes I use alot, everybody seems to really like it where ever I take them. Just thought I would post it if anybody would like to try them.

High Country BBQ Beans


1 15 ounce can pork & beans
1 15 ounce can pink beans, rinsed, drained
1 15 ounce can kidney beans, rinsed, drained
1/2 lb. bacon, cooked, chopped
2 cups smoked ham, chopped
1 large green pepper, chopped
1 large yellow onion, chopped
1 small green chili pepper, chopped
1 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
2 or 3 cloves garlic, chopped

Combine all ingredients in a large pot on medium heat; mix well. Simmer covered several hours; stir often. Remove from heat when vegetables are soft. If smoking put into a large foil pan, smoke for 2.5 to 3 hours or until temp is 160


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks tasty!!

 Thanks..

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds good will have to give them a try.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds awful good to me


----------



## porked (Feb 10, 2011)

Definitely sounds like they would be worth a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 10, 2011)

Saved, thanks. Will try them one day, for sure!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well your recipes looks pretty darn good to me. If you added a few more things I think that you'll have my Garbage Beans recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like an excellent recipe, thanks for sharing!


----------

